
Ask HN: Betting on the number of YC Fellowships - 1arity
Does anyone want to predict how many YC Fellowships will be announced, or if their own application, or interview request will be successful.<p>I&#x27;m going to start and say, they will announce 120 fellowships and that I won&#x27;t be in them nor get an interview. Just a feeling.<p>If someone wants to create a poll for this, that could be cool.
======
sharemywin
I thought I read in the FAQ thread a lot less than 120, something like 12.

~~~
1arity
I think YC would throw 1 - 1.5 M at an experiment.

For ref they do 10x this on YC startups every 6 months.

------
taylorbk
It was originally supposed to be 20 according to Sam A., but they're
supposedly going to let a few more in because they had over 6,500 applicants.

------
julien_c
From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10124308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10124308):

    
    
      Number of companies we offered to fund yesterday for the first YC Fellowship: 32
    

That's a pretty steep cut-off from the number of interviews (~120).

------
1arity
300 was a cut off, so I'm guessing they sent 50 - 150 interview requests.

I got the worst category of rejection letter ( no re-encouragement to apply in
W15, no 300 ).

I think they'll take more than 20.

